

Yahoo Names Ken Goldman as Chief Financial Officer - tamersalama
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/yahoo-names-ken-goldman-chief-204800980.html

======
cpeterso
I assume current CFO Tim Morse is being pushed out. Why else would he leave
just as Yahoo is turning around? He had only been at the company for three
years.

